# New portfolio



## mentos_007 (Jul 5, 2006)

So here's my rebuilt portfolio: www.mentos.lnet.szn.pl/blekitna
I know the adress is a bit too long but I'm waiting for a better one... soon...

What do you think about my site/design/photos?
Is English version ok? Does something sound iffy or it's fine??


----------



## Reverend (Jul 5, 2006)

Grammatical corrections are bolded



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Photographs are always better if you can share them with others. Whenever you show your picture to somebody else*,* and they appreciate your work, that means that you are making progress*, and* progress is [always?] unfinished. We develop our own style*s through* ages, *through* thousands of pictures taken, rolls of film wasted*,* or digital files *deleted*.
> 
> If you want me to share my photographs with you, just contact me. I do the photoshoots outdors, I can sell you the print*s* so you may redecorate your apartment or office. Just e-mail me.



I wasn't sure if "always" was the appropriate word in "and progress is unfinished." I think it fits the statement well, but it is subjective.

I would rewrite the last paragraph a little bit more like this:

If you would like to share my photography experience with you, please feel free to contact me. I can offer the prints at a very reasonable price to compliment your apartment or office decor.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2006)

thank you a lot! Well.. with this progress part, it is rather a philosofical question...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the images a lot


----------

